# My baby is 2 days overdue and ..........



## chickenprnces (Jan 25, 2012)

She seems soooo weak! Is almost unable to hold up her head. She is just resting it on the side of her food bowl and looks like she is gonna pass out! Is hardly eating or drinking tonight! Up until 2 this afternoon she was downing 1.5 bowls and about 30oz of water a day. She is also darn near hyper-ventilating! Is she in labor or is something maybe wrong??? She hasn't pulled any fur or even payed attention to her box. She is laying on the floor of her cage all sprawled out.


----------



## chickenprnces (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello??? Anybody there???


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 25, 2012)

Bump.  I know nothing about rabbits, but this will put it up on the board a little further so somebody else can see it.  Good luck.  Hope things turn out for you.


----------



## flemish lops (Jan 25, 2012)

Im sorry but Im don't know what to do either about the part that she's on the floor sprawled out. Mabey you should get some help with a vet. As for the not eatting, some of my rabbits, before they have kits, won't eat for a day or 2. After they have the litter they start eatting again.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 26, 2012)

chickenprnces said:
			
		

> She seems soooo weak! Is almost unable to hold up her head. She is just resting it on the side of her food bowl and looks like she is gonna pass out! Is hardly eating or drinking tonight! Up until 2 this afternoon she was downing 1.5 bowls and about 30oz of water a day. She is also darn near hyper-ventilating! Is she in labor or is something maybe wrong??? She hasn't pulled any fur or even payed attention to her box. She is laying on the floor of her cage all sprawled out.


Sounds like labor to me. But, you do need to make sure she is drinking. You can try also giving her a Tums or something else with Calcium in it. It seems to help them. You might also need to look and see if there is a stuck kit down there....just some thoughts... Hopefully she will deliver soon!


----------



## Citylife (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree with Oneacre!  
I also am concerned she is overweight.  How big are your bowls?  I know I have smaller rabbits then some but mine only get 1/2 c. per day.
If she is overweight I would think that would make labor much harder on her.
Good luck to you


----------



## chickenprnces (Jan 26, 2012)

Well......... I am confused! I could feel babies kicking 2 days ago but last night can't feel it anymore! She could be overweight! They all get about a cup a day! The other 4 only eat about half that on their own but they have it! Pearl and Spots have been finishing the whole bowl plus a little each day for about 2 1/2 - 3 weeks now! They also drink way more water then the other 4! They are now on day 34 - 35! (2 day breeding set) They could care less about their boxes except that Spots lays in hers pretty much all day! When she is out of it she just flops on the floor of her cage on her side and breathes like she is hyper-ventilating! That's what Pearl does all day too! They have been only drinking about 3, maybe 4, ouncs of water a day for 3 days now though! I don't know what to do with these girls!


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jan 26, 2012)

Does seem to breath really heavy the closer they get to birthing. I am no expert, but I will share what I've learned from experienced breeders. Give her a  tums (fruit flavored seems preferred, but some like the regular flavor also) - the calcium helps bring on & keep contractions going. Parsley is also suppose to help induce labor. Babies can get still close to birth. Letting them out to play can also get things going. Let us know what happens.

As mentioned earlier if you are really concerned contact a vet.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## chickenprnces (Jan 26, 2012)

TherapyBunnies said:
			
		

> Does seem to breath really heavy the closer they get to birthing. I am no expert, but I will share what I've learned from experienced breeders. Give her a  tums (fruit flavored seems preferred, but some like the regular flavor also) - the calcium helps bring on & keep contractions going. Parsley is also suppose to help induce labor. Babies can get still close to birth. Letting them out to play can also get things going. Let us know what happens.
> 
> As mentioned earlier if you are really concerned contact a vet.
> 
> Hope all goes well.


Thank a bunch but I have already done all of that! A few times! Will let you know though! This thread is a couple days old too! They are now on day 34 - 35!!!


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 27, 2012)

chickenprnces said:
			
		

> TherapyBunnies said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would give it till day 37...you could also put them in with a buck....that will help bring on labor.


----------



## chickenprnces (Jan 27, 2012)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> chickenprnces said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thnk i'm gonna try that tomorrow morning if they are not out by then!

Does anyone know what their vents should look like if they are about to go? Theirs are kinda swollen and pink! Not sually like that i don't think! I pinned them down and lifted their tails and thats what I found!


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 31, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## hollymh (Jan 31, 2012)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Any updates?


Wondering this as well! Would love an update.


----------

